

Rails reserved names - ream88

It bothers me a lot each time I&#x27;m creating a Rails model which holds a reference to a file, because Rails does not allow the word &quot;File&quot;. Any alternative solutions, what are the &lt;i&gt;big&lt;&#x2F;i&gt; Rails apps using?
======
yxhuvud
File is the Ruby representation of the file class. It is a Very Bad Idea to
reuse that name as is.

Reusing names defined in Ruby stdlib classes is a bad idea. Name the model
after what the file is used for, eg LockFile.

Another option if you absolutely have to use that name, wrap it in a module,
eg

    
    
        module Foo
          class File < ActiveRecord::Base
          end
        end
    

And then always refer to it with the module prefix, ie Foo::File.

